# Warnock Hersey Pellet stove



## Raven20 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about this stove?   I believe it's a Vulcan?


----------



## crausch (Dec 18, 2008)

Warnock Hershey is not a stove manufacturer. Without additional information, it is impossible to know what you have. Can you post a picture of the stove and check for a model number?

Here is a recent post where another member was in the same situation. His model and picture help determine what he had.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/14474/

[Edit] Oh yeah, Go Ravens!!


----------



## Raven20 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is what I have

http://img5.ranchoweb.com/images/dagoneit/v50ped.jpeg


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like a Pelpro freestanding unit made by Danson. Although the continuous lip under the door is different, and the door is not arched.  maybe an older model?

http://www.pelprostoves.com/freestanding.htm


----------



## imacman (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like a Pel-Pro, or a Danson's made by Canadian Comfort Industries

Here's an "owners manual" I found, but it doesn't mention a "Vulcan" anywhere:

www.dansons.com/downloads/manuals/fsinsertinstall102006.pdf

Here's another address you can look at:

www.dansons.com/pelpro-fs.htm


----------



## Raven20 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can I take the pedastal off and insert into an existing fireplace?


----------



## crausch (Dec 18, 2008)

Raven20,

Do you have an manual on this stove? I am trying to tell where your pic came from. It looks as though the word "Vulcan" may be to the lower left. If so there is a company on the net at http://www.vulcanwoodproducts.com

If you click on the "Catalog" option on the menu, you will see they list Pellet furnaces and stoves. Only problem is there are no stoves listed. If they did carry stoves they probably were manufactured by someone else such as the PelPro company mentioned.


----------



## Raven20 (Dec 18, 2008)

No I don't....I'm trading my Vermont casting woodstove for this...


----------



## imacman (Dec 18, 2008)

codebum said:
			
		

> Raven20,
> 
> Do you have an manual on this stove? I am trying to tell where your pic came from. It looks as though the word "Vulcan" may be to the lower left. If so there is a company on the net at http://www.vulcanwoodproducts.com
> 
> If you click on the "Catalog" option on the menu, you will see they list Pellet furnaces and stoves. Only problem is there are no stoves listed. If they did carry stoves they probably were manufactured by someone else such as the PelPro company mentioned.



Vulcan wood prods. only makes pellets, as far as I know....not stoves.

Raven, as far as trading in your wood stove for the one you mentioned, I think I'd think twice before I did that.  There is almost NO information for it, and I could only find 1 person that's ever even asked a question about a "Vulcan" pellet stove on this forum.  If you have any problems, there won't be much in the way of people that give you any help.

Are you buying this used, or new?


----------



## Raven20 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm trading my stove for this one....The guy says it's less than a year old....I'm going to call him and get more info on it.....


----------



## Raven20 (Dec 18, 2008)

He said it's a Vulcan V50 manufactured by Warnock Hersey


----------



## crausch (Dec 18, 2008)

The Warnock Hersey Mark, issued by Intertek, is North America’s most recognised product safety and performance mark for building products. 
Building and construction materials bearing the WH Mark indicate to your customers and end-users that your product has complied with relevant building codes and association criteria as well as product safety and performance standards. 

The mark also signifies that the product’s manufacturing site/s undergo periodic follow up inspections to ensure the ongoing compliance of the originally certified product. In short, a field inspection consists of line sampling and inspection to ensure that the product continues to be manufactured in the same manner as the product which was originally certified. 

A WH Mark with a “US” identifier at the 4 o’clock position indicates that the product meets US standards. A WH Mark with a “C” identifier at the 8 o’clock position indicates that the product meets Canadian standards. 

Today, the mark appears on more than 4,000 building and construction products, *from hearth products *and fenestration materials to hardware, manufactured wood, plumbing, roofing, and various other products such as pools and spas.


----------



## imacman (Dec 18, 2008)

Raven20 said:
			
		

> He said it's a Vulcan V50 manufactured by Warnock Hersey



Are you buying this from a private party, or a dealer?

As codebum mentions above, Warnock-Hershey is NOT the name of the stove manufacturer....it's only a testing company....they DO NOT make anything. 

I would be wary of buying the stove, since the "owner" seems to know nothing about it.  If I were you, I would see if you can get a stove that is more well known.  If you buy it, and have problems, you won't get much help here.

Buy, hey, it's your $$.


----------



## Raven20 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just found some info on it....Vulcan V50 is a Pelpro product...I called them and they verified it....I called a local dealer which sells the stove for 2100.00.......So what should I do?


----------



## crausch (Dec 18, 2008)

I am glad that you now know what it is!

I would now read the pelpro manual and familiarize yourself with the stove (operation, maintenance, etc). Also, search the forum to get some history on what others have experienced with the PelPro stoves. Then if the stove is in good shape and worth the asking price...go for it! Just remember to specify the "Pelpro name and number whenever you would need assistance on the forum.

Good luck!


----------



## Raven20 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Code and to everybody who helped me.......Have a Happy Holiday


----------

